# Could this be a Wheeler Dealers car for sale?



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Was scrolling ebay motors and came across a lovely black Dodge Charger, and in the listing, they mention that the car is *"currently undergoing a refurbishment for a TV programme"* and also at the bottom of the ad *"Please note that any potential buyer may be filmed for the television programme."*

The contact email is also ****@attaboytv.com, who are the makers of wheeler dealers. So if you have 25k to spend and want to get your mug on telly, this is the car for you! I would have seriously thought about this if I had the wedge! :thumb:

Don't think i'm allowed to link to ebay, so the item number is *260810264297*


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Let hope they don't let Edd loose with G3 and a rotary again!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

seems a bit steep for a WD car, they dont usually spend 25k per episode (thus far anyway).

Looks VERY nice though, dont see many dodge chargers about thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hopefully they haven't butchered this true classic around like a few of the others.....


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Hopefully they haven't butchered this true classic around like a few of the others.....


Like the time they stuck two stripes on the silver subaru. Made me cringe so much. Ok not entirely ruined and not a classic but still. CRINGEEEEE.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes its a Wheeler dealer car , i saw it on pistonheads, looks like they have been looking for a dodge charger for the start of the program too


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mick said:


> seems a bit steep for a WD car


My thoughts too, though if it was rough when they bought it they might have paid around 15k then spent another few grand on it and are hoping for a decent profit!


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

dann2707 said:


> Like the time they stuck two stripes on the silver subaru. Made me cringe so much. Ok not entirely ruined and not a classic but still. CRINGEEEEE.


scary , i am watching that episode now , i thought the same as you first ime round as well , especially as they put their names in the stripes :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

the email address should give it away attaboytv.com

Nice car, bit too dear for me though


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Certainly looks like it: http://www.graemef.rapidial.co.uk/pastfords/lasertv.html


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Oh I don't like the car at all, uglier than the wife and I never thought that possible.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitley A wheeler dealer car, pricey though!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

might say I'm interested then offer him £7k & wait for the "Ooohh why do people always do that" from Brewer!


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> might say I'm interested then offer him £7k & wait for the "Ooohh why do people always do that" from Brewer!


Or the good old "TAXI!"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Jed said:


> Or the good old "TAXI!"


and as soon as he sits on the front wing, like he always does, say it's ruined!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

simonfoy said:


> Oh I don't like the car at all, uglier than* the wife* and I never thought that possible.


She's not _that_ ugly.


----------

